# Bilder Verlinken In Tabelle?



## realdiqqer (11. Januar 2004)

yo leute hab schon überall gesucht und nix richtiges gefunden, mein problem ist:
 will ne bild reihenfolge wie das hier machen hier
aber wich will auch das man die bilder anklicken kann und sich ein externes fenster öffnet... wisst ihr wie ich meiene, danke euch

der code is hier dafür
hier


----------



## exxe (11. Januar 2004)

Wenn ich dich also richtig verstehe, willst du, dass wenn man auf das Bild klickt, sich dieses in einem neuen Fenster öffnet...

Wenn dem so ist, dann schließe einfach deine Bilder in einen <a>-Tag mit neuem Ziel ein.

Das ganze könnte dann so aussehen:


```
<a href="denker.jpg" target="new"> 
<img src="denker.gif" width="70" height="137" align="top" alt="Denker">
</a>
```

Siehe auch hier 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir damit weiterhelfen

GreetZ


----------



## Fabian H (11. Januar 2004)

*Yo Freundchen,
es gibt auf tutorials.de eine Netiquette und die ist nicht zum Spass da, sondern 
damit sich die User dran halten!
Bitte halte dich daran und beachte vor allem Groß/Kleinschreibung und den or- 
dentlichen, deutschen Satzbau!

Zusätzlich hast du noch einen roten Kasten unter deinem Eingabefeld, wenn du 
einen Beitrag schreibst, der dich daran erinnert!*

Zum Problem:
Dein Beispiel ist mit Tabellen gelöst, und ein Bild, dass sich bei einem Klick in 
einem neuen Fenster öffnet, nennnt man PupUp, dazu solltest du mehr als ge- 
nug mit Google und der Boardsuche finden!

Stichworte:

PupUp
window.open
neues Fenster


----------



## realdiqqer (11. Januar 2004)

Tschuldigung.
ja das meinte ich, hab leider nix richtiges gefunden.
wie sieht denn so ein Tabellen-Code aus, es soll auch kein blauer Rahmen
bei dem Bild erscheinen, was exxe gepostet hatte war schon richtig, danke.
geht es das sich das Fenster der größe des Bildes anpasst?
vieleicht kann mir noch jeman andres helfen!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hab das hier gefunden, aber  wenn ich drauf klicke geht das nicht, ich meine 
es öffnet kein Fenster mit dem Bild.

<tr>
		<td height="62" width="92" align="center" colspan="5"><a href="javascript:extra('onepic.php?pic=26411',26411)"><img class=x src="BILD.JPG" border="1" width="482" height="60"></a></td>
		<td height="62" width="92" align="center"><a href="javascript:extra('onepic.php?pic=26416',26416)"><img class=x src="BILD.JPG" border="1" width="90" height="60"></a></td>

</tr>

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Danke


----------

